# Salt storage using cement???



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have seen from my searches that the most popular way to store salt is to use mafia blocks with a cover of some sort. Generally the floor is made from concrete as well from what I have seen. However, it is also well known to not use salt on concrete sidewalks or driveways because salt eats concrete. Has anyone had an issue with salt eating away at their storage containers? Should the structure be sealed with driveway sealer or something similar to protect it?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

salt is not going to eat your concrete, all it does is increase the freeze/thaw cycle. its the water that freezes and expands that breaks your concrete.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

The salt will eat your concrete if its hungry. We have a concrete floor and concrete blocks for walls in our salt bin and the salt has not been hungry enough to eat any of it yet.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt etc.*



jb1390;1011820 said:


> I have seen from my searches that the most popular way to store salt is to use mafia blocks with a cover of some sort.
> 
> 1.buy a good truck tarp not a cheap one
> 2.use old tires cut in half to hold the tarp down or into quarters to eliminate mosquitos
> ...


You could also purchase a poly liner sized for your storage( within reason-the actual width and height of a dump body) to seal the walls and floor completely with no leaching as the liner product is water proof. having a slope with the decline going towards the rear wall of the block impoundment will keep the salt from leaching into the ground water-unless we have huge wind storm that rips the tarp off and dumps huge amounts of rain in it.

You can line a shipping container with the poly liner material as well with little trouble other than adding 2 by 4 lumber to give it adequate backing. or you can buy disposable container liners which are simply carried into the container filled to the proper level and then disposed of etc.

www.northwestplastics.net

:waving:


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

My father in law has been in the concrete business all his life. I asked him once, how long does it take for salt to screw up concrete? His answer was "about 30 years unless it was poor quality concrete."


----------



## bmlitton (Feb 18, 2010)

We have been using a 40' shipping container for bulk salt storage. It's been in use for over 3 years now and only a small sign of surface rust at the doors. Other than that, it looks like it did the day it was delivered. It will hold about 60 tons if you load it correctly. It's cheaper than a concrete slab, you won't have to worry about rain blowing in and you can use it for storage in the summer (if it's empty of course).


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Longae29;1011926 said:


> The salt will eat your concrete if its hungry. We have a concrete floor and concrete blocks for walls in our salt bin and the salt has not been hungry enough to eat any of it yet.


Lmao, I read this and almost spit soda all over my keyboard...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Longae29;1011926 said:


> The salt will eat your concrete if its hungry. We have a concrete floor and concrete blocks for walls in our salt bin and the salt has not been hungry enough to eat any of it yet.


:laughing:laughing:laughing:laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine has an asphalt floor and a concrete berm around it. Both still look good after about 17 years. The non galvanized fasteners and nails not so good.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Longae29;1011926 said:


> The salt will eat your concrete if its hungry. We have a concrete floor and concrete blocks for walls in our salt bin and the salt has not been hungry enough to eat any of it yet.


So salt likes to eat stuff. Hmmmm.....Does salt like to eat snow? I've got a crazy idea here, so bear with me. Basically what I'm thinking - if salt likes to eat snow, I could use salt on my parking lots to eat the snow rather than plowing. I'm guessing the salt can only eat so much snow before it gets full and won't eat any more. So this idea would probably work best on light storms.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

jb1390;1011820 said:


> I have seen from my searches that the most popular way to store salt is to use mafia blocks with a cover of some sort. Generally the floor is made from concrete as well from what I have seen. However, it is also well known to not use salt on concrete sidewalks or driveways because salt eats concrete. Has anyone had an issue with salt eating away at their storage containers? Should the structure be sealed with driveway sealer or something similar to protect it?


I would be more concerned about the Mayan calendar.


----------

